# Deputy Kelly James fredinburg Marion County OR



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*06/17/2007
Ore. deputy dies in car crash

Officer Down: Deputy Kelly James Fredinburg - [Gervais, Oregon]













Biographical Info
Age:  n/a
Cause of Death: Automobile accident

Additional Information: Deputy Fredinburg had served with the Marion County Sheriff's Office for 10 months and had previously served with the Polk County Sheriff's Office for 6 years. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.

Incident Details: Deputy Kelly James Fredinburg was killed in a two-vehicle collision while responding to a call for assistance from another agency.

Deputy Fredinburg was driving south on Highway 99E, north of Gervais, with his lights and siren activated when a vehicle traveling north crossed the center line and collided with his patrol car. Deputy Fredinburg's patrol car overturned and caught fire. He succumbed to his injuries at the scene.

One of the three occupants of the other vehicle was also killed.

End of Watch: Saturday, June 16, 2007 *

*Oregon Deputy Killed in Collision*










IBS/KPTV

Deputy Kelly James Fredinburg

GERVAIS, Ore. -- 
A Marion County deputy sheriff and another person were killed and two others injured Saturday night in a two-vehicle, head-on crash on Highway 99E, north of Gervais. 
Police said Kelly James Fredinburg, 33, was killed while responding to a call for help from another department at about 11:30 p.m. 
Police said their investigation showed the deputy had his patrol car emergency lights and siren on when the accident occurred. They said Fredinburg's patrol car overturned and caught fire -- he was pronounced dead at the scene. 
Two passengers of the other vehicle were seriously injured, said police. Both were reportedly transported to Oregon Health Sciences University, one by LifeFlight and one by ground ambulance. 
While investigators were at the scene, they said they were notified that an injured person came into the emergency room at Salem Hospital. An Oregon State Police trooper said they confirmed that the person was the third person in the car. One victim later died. 
The names of the other victims were not released. 
The Oregon Department of Transportation said they closed the highway to investigate, but reopened the road at 6 a.m. 
According to a press release, Fredinburg joined the Marion County Sheriff's Office in August 2006. Prior to joining the law enforcement agency, he worked six years for the Polk County Sheriff's Office as a corrections and patrol deputy. 
Fredinburg's family said he was an avid fisherman who loved his family and was married with two daughters, ages 12 and 3. 
The crash is still under investigation, according to police.

*Story From: **kptv.com*


----------

